

Leisure Suit Larry and Space Quest coming to iPad by HTML and javascript - mrtnkl
http://www.martinkool.com/2010/10/sierra-adventure-games-go-ipad-sneak.html

======
glhaynes
So, I don't understand... he's tweaked the online Sarien to run well on iPad
but he's not releasing it? For legal reasons?

If anything, isn't this campaign just going to drive negative Activision
attention toward Sarien allowing people to play Sierra games for free online?
They don't have some special dispensation from Activision as far as I know...

EDIT: this TouchArcade article makes it more clear. Apparently he's still
putting the final touches on it; sounds like it'll be released pretty soon. I
continue to fear that his work toward getting Activision to do something with
these games will end up forcing the issue and getting him a C&D. If that is to
happen, I hope it at least gets released first.
[http://toucharcade.com/2010/10/15/sierra-adventure-games-
com...](http://toucharcade.com/2010/10/15/sierra-adventure-games-coming-to-
the-ipad-but-not-how-you-would-think/)

------
bradleyland
In celebration, I'm going to Monolith Burger tonight to work on my Astro
Chicken highscore.

~~~
ataggart
Make sure to stop by _Droids-B-Us_ , but don't forget your coupon.

------
zsouthboy
More interestingly, he(Martin Kool) wrote an interpreter for the old Sierra
adventure games engines. Notably the engines use GOTO statements which
javascript doesn't have an analog of, so they compile the entire thing into a
giant switch-case statement. Nifty!

This is much more impressive than it looks, I feel. Saving/loading games by
using a browser bookmark? Multiplayer?

------
colinprince
Wasn't guessing the commands half the fun of LSL?

Putting them all out in front of you seems too easy!

~~~
glhaynes
I'm glad it's available — there are lots of folks that wouldn't even give a
change to a full text interface these days. I and my nostalgia would certainly
prefer a keyboard option, though.

------
coderdude
I was a little disappointed (though not surprised) that this only supports the
older AGI games and not the later SCI games (SQ4+). Still, very cool. Space
Quest is easily one of the most entertaining game series ever developed.

~~~
failrate
AGI and SCI are completely different game engines. Both the interpreter and
the data formats are radically different. BTW, I've actually converted my fan-
made AGI game using Martin's tool, and it worked very well. He really deserves
a round of applause for this.

------
robotron
What does this have to do with an iPad again?

------
durbin
awesome.

